# Moving to Mallorca- Soller area or Palma- letting agency recommendations?



## clairemac (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi there

Myself and my husband run an online business that is based in the UK but we can work anywhere. Before we buy a house and settle in England we are hoping to live in a few places over the next couple of years. 
We came out to Seville at the beginning of April and we are here for 2 months. We would like to then move to Mallorca for about 6 months. We love the Soller area but wondered how easy it would be to find somewhere there at the start of July? We have had a little look online and there seems to be a few options but we are wondering if we might be a bit better in somewhere bigger like Palma.
Our budget will be about 1000euros a month and the main thing we need is an internet connection so that we can work. We would also like some kind of outdoor space.
We have 2 weeks accommodation sorted at the end of June in Soller to give us some time to find somewhere if we can't get something set up before we get there.
Does anybody have any letting agencies that they can recommend?

Thank you


----------



## Billy England (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello Claire, I'm not sure I can answer your question unfortunately, I'm afraid I might be breaking the forum rules if I was to mention the names of any particular businesses.


----------



## lormar (Mar 19, 2014)

But don't the rules state that you're allowed to if asked specifically for a recommendation (see point 10)...??

Am only asking as I'm a new member on here too and would like clarification on both points - the posting of recommendations and the main question of letting agencies???

Hubby and I are planning the move there in January 2016, to be closer to family as well as to enjoy life in Mallorca and are currently trying to secure a rental place for 3-6 months in at least a 2-bedroom house with outside space for our two elderly Westies to play in... Yes, they do still play, even at their age, though at a much slower and quieter pace! lol!

We're looking for somewhere from Palma to Pollensa or anywhere in-between, so any tips or recommendations at all would be great! Rental budget is on the low side probably, at a max of €650, so any help at all will be gratefully received!


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

*Mallor a*

We have just relocated to Son Servera eaSt coast ,you will get a lot more property for your money ,soller expensive and full of expats,we live in lovely village not far from Cala bona cala millor three bed two bathrooms ground floor apartment bought for 70.000 uk pounds it's great ,for that in soller you,ll get studio or one bed box.WIFI and Internet connection quicker than UK if you eu nine business from home.look estate agents in the East side of island good luck we moved here in April ,early retired from NHS it's the best thing we did


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lormar said:


> But don't the rules state that you're allowed to if asked specifically for a recommendation (see point 10)...??
> 
> Am only asking as I'm a new member on here too and would like clarification on both points - the posting of recommendations and the main question of letting agencies???
> 
> ...


yes if anyone is able to personally recommend an agency in response to a request they can - as long as they have no business links to said agency  


I'm not on Mallorca so can't specifically help - (though I love Pollensa & holidayed there several times) 

take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there are links to national rental websites - there will be some agencies there as well as private lets 

my daughter & her friends just found an apartment via one of the links - all of a five minute walk from where I live, but not advertised anywhere else!


----------



## lormar (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks X, will check them all out..can't believe there are sother many properties available there just now...it's hard to know which area is good for what, but the more we read from those of you actually living there, the more familiar we're getting with the island. Thank heavens for forums like these and for Google maps! Lol!


----------



## Family Waters (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi Lomar, we are new to the forum and just like you and your husband are planning on relocating to Mallorca in early 2016. 
We have visited Mallorca several times before and always stayed near Pollenca, so naturally this was our first choice. After some research however, we found that a lot of the areas in the north are completely shut down in the winter, including supermarkets, which means that you will have to travel at least 30-40 minutes to get a pint of milk. 
The area, which we have been recommended to look at is the South West, as it is the one which offers services throughout the year. 
We also run our business via the internet and broadband speed and availability is extremely important to us, but so far we have been told to think forward rather than backward, when comparing Mallorca to England. 
/SNIP/


Good luck in your search!


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

40 mins to get a pint of milk!you could drive from pollensa to Palma in that time almost!only the tourist supermarkets will be shut. life goes on after the tourist season, albeit at a slower pace.


----------



## lormar (Mar 19, 2014)

lol! Thanks for the clarification on that Jon...I had thought as much after checking the Pollensa-Palma route on sat nav.

And thank you too for your reply, Waters family! Delighted to hear we won't be the only newbies going over there in January next year. Your flag shows you're in Spain already though, so I guess that means you've already got a good level of Spanish. Ours is still at a basic minimum I'm afraid, though we're working on it.
That's why we'd like help finding a reputable English speaking (Spanish) letting agency/landlord to find a 3-bed property with a garage/outbuilding that's not too far from Palma (we're thinking of somewhere around the Calvia area too, though are open to other suggestions) and of course, somewhere that's pet-friendly (major priority) and has some outside space and not just a balcony.

We're currently based in the Netherlands, hence us not using a UK letting agency, but thanks for your tip anyway. 

Am hoping that this isn't too much to ask for and we'll get some good referrals soon.


----------



## ejntaylor1 (Jul 5, 2016)

How did everyone get on? Would be great to hear an update a year later...

We're looking at Port de Soller and some other options. In Mallorca at the moment comparing.

Thanks


----------

